# Angelmontagen im Internet zum nachlesen ?



## syndrom (10. September 2005)

Hallo

Gibt es im Internet Angelmontagen ( Posen,Blei usw.) zum nachlesen ?
Z.B Spirolinos ,woran merkt man da den Biss oder gibt es eine montage um nicht immer die Pose mit Angelhacken komplett zu entfernen beim umrüsten ?

Solche Anleitungen als Neuling würden mich interessieren.


----------



## syndrom (11. September 2005)

*AW: Angelmontagen im Internet zum nachlesen ?*

gibt es sowas nicht als Bildmaterial im Internet ?


----------



## Bergsieger (11. September 2005)

*AW: Angelmontagen im Internet zum nachlesen ?*

Hi

Versuch es mal mit google oder hier im forum in der Suche.

Mit Hechtmontage,Karpfenmontage,Zandermontage usw findest du mit sicher einiges. 



MfG Matthias


----------

